# Suffered From Constipation For 18-19 Yrs And Dying From Abusing Laxatives Because Of It



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

For close to 20 yrs. i've had to abuse laxatives (and I mean tons upon tons) as that's the only way i've been able to go. Can't go at all without them. It all started not long after I had just finished high school. I actually had my 1st actual encounter when was quite young 13/14 yrs old and at the time came so very closing to having to use laxative. Only thing that likely saved me was being so young and physically active. Only laxative that's ever worked for me is milk of magnesium which took the recommended dose for 7 yrs until summer of 2005 when it was no longer working at all. Close to a dozen trips to ER and all they would do is push tons and tons of laxatives on me. I saw gastro in ER, who he tells me to increase dose and abuse laxatives - He referred to it as "Dynamite Express". Not listening to the fact how they weren't working anymore or how I can't anything eat anything along with the severe pain. It was a real effort for them to even do X-Ray or CT. I had been backed up right for 3-4 weeks and somehow they didn't think I was impacted. Only reason I was finally able to get out of that was after taking a ridiculous lethal combination of laxatives altogether at once.

In 2009, I had surgery where part of my bowel was removed thus shortening it. It was a total failure. Not to mention the fact of what went on 3-4 weeks while in hospital. Surgeon totally disappearing for close to 1 week without telling anyone and no-one could reach him, leaving me high and dry. He did the same to another patient who was in the same room I was. Following the surgery I contracted abscess and for someone whose suppose to be highly educated and specialized in the field he actually had the nerve to ask my parents what they thought was going on. Another surgeon was asked to consult on my case and he agreed with me that I wasn't receiving appropriate care. He was very concerned about how much weight I was losing with him putting me on feeding tube. Head of Surgical Services then got involved after someone (nurse) overheard what he was saying to me and reported him. Head Of Surgical Services quickly silencing consulting surgeon and making him disappear. Another gastro that was consulting on my case following surgery tells me how my bowels will work so well like never before. That sure worked out so well. Another thing following the surgery is how surgeon tells me how in 5 yrs time I would experience problems again. No mention of this prior to surgery at all. Why even do the surgery. About a year after surgery, go back to see gastro I had been referred too with him now telling me I need Colostomy Bag, specifically something called J-Pouch, so he sends me back to see the surgeon again who sat there during entire consult saying next to nothing except asking me "what's been going on" with me doing all the talking about what had occurred since surgery with him only saying "any additional surgery wouldn't be successful". He was totally disinterested, washing his hands of me including the fact how I complained about his totally unacceptable, disgraceful care following surgery and BS conduct. Filed complaint about him and entire hospital stay following surgery and response that I received was 100% total BS lies. They didn't acknowledge what really happened or answer the real serious questions. It was their version. The real serious things that occurred they simply refused to answer. Gastro I was referred too also totally changed his story as he indicated in the response to my complaint "how I would be totally unhappy" with Colostomy Bag. He tells me 1 second I need one but then turns around totally changing his story. Here's him telling me to "abuse laxatives" but doesn't think i've been "totally unhappy" doing that for how long. There was also the matter of when I was discharged how orders had been left by surgeon that I continue taking medications for abscess. This surgeon (colleague of surgeon who performed my surgery) who discharged me didn't follow the instructions that had been left by only giving me some Advil. Had to contact the surgeon to make of him aware of this.

I've been trying for several yrs. to see another different gastro for 2nd opinion finally see someone else recently back in April. While this one was abit better then other 2 for talking too and seemed to listen somewhat, he tells me there's nothing else surgically that can be done. So I have to continue with laxatives that are no longer working or medication that won't work. Colostomy Bag isn't option because constipation still occurs with it - Totally different story then the original gastro I was referred too who never told me anything about this at all.

I've tried absolutely every laxative out there is to try including all high powered ones. Tried different medications but Canada is very limited. Nothing has worked at all. I've so had it with all the pain and suffering that don't wish to live anymore. Ended up in psych ward because i've wanted to end all of this. No-one listens at all from doctors to my family. Everyone thinks this is all mental and clearly it's furthest thing from the truth. It's all physical. My kidneys are closing to failing from 20 yrs of abusing laxatives. My diet isn't very good but how can anyone expect it to be when you have this kind of stomach problems, along with pain/suffering for this ridiculous amount of time this has gone on. I'm skin and bones. Always in pain 24/7 with gas, bloating. No appetite at all. I'll have a decent sized meal and not long after feel so full again. **** Canadian Health Care System. Contrary to popular belief isn't that good at all. If I had $$$ would have gone to U.S. and Mayo Clinic long ago despite the fact my former now GP told me would be just wasting my time and $$ with the exact same results.

I've never actually received diagnosis of what is causing this constipation. Unexplained - Apathy. I've been told so many different things from IBS to lazy bowel/colon to Mega Colon along with the fact I was told that my Bowel/Colon was larger then normal after surgery. I've been unable to do anything or have an kind of life at all. This has been going on for close to 20 ********* yrs. Beyond had it with both doctors, health care system in Canada and my parents looking me up and down, talking down to me. No-one listens at all or cares. They totally dismiss this as no big deal. How I need to "suck it up". I've experienced more pain and accepted this for far too long then person experiences in life time. Not eating much of anything for close 4 weeks because i'm so backed up and in such pain, having no choice but to use laxatives for 20 yrs. is no big deal is totally unbelievable to me. Medical Records I obtained during my Surgery and Hospital stay is written up like it's no big deal all with what I experienced and went thru. Had my fill with total arrogance and incompetence. This isn't how you treat someone.

I've tried exercise, different diets, colon hydrotherapy. Nothing has worked except milk of magnesia which has no failed. Since April i've taken 2x milk of magnesium 350 ML bottles at given time because 1 bottle simply wasn't working anymore. a-holes doctors also acknowledge I have a real gas problem but they offer no help at all for this either.

Before someone says this isn't humanly possible there's 1st time for everything. This is very real and no joke at all. Couldn't make this up if I tried. I'm sitting here waiting to die. Period. All because no-one could be bothered to help me or care at all. Nice society we live in. No care or compassion at all. Totally classless. Such total incompetence and negligence. Pushing so much laxatives knowing full well they cause kidney and heart problems. How stupid can you be. This has been going on long before I ever attempted suicide. Nothing but convenient excuse not to do anything for me.

Laxatives companies have gotten so rich off me isn't funny


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all you've been through! what misery.

your doctors and surgeons are a total disgrace. is there a motility center nearby that you can go to. generally docs who work at motility centers are more knowledgeable and proactive about treating chronic constipation than regular gastros. and yes, i do wish you could go to the mayo clinic.

if you do not have pelvic floor dysfunction or any other outlet problems, a total colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis can help. the entire colon is removed and the end of the small intestine is hooked up to the rectum. i know people who have had great success with this surgery. i'm surprised that none of your surgeons mentioned this.

i suffered from chronic constipation from childhood. i was dx'd with colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction, a long twisted colon and some other problems. like you, i had to take laxatives in order to go at all. the doc who said that a colostomy wouldn't help is right. a colostomy won't help if the colon isn't working. mine sure wasn't. i desperately wanted to have a total colectomy with IRA but because i had pfd (an outlet problem) i was told that i would not be a good candidate for this surgery because i still wouldn't be able to get anything out. long story short, i finally had my colon removed and had an ileostomy. now i can go because i no longer have a colon. i have a much better quality of life.

i do hope that somehow you can find better docs who will give you the help that you need.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

nohelpatall -

What a story.

What Annie says is correct, you should be able to go if you get a ileostomy.

Also, before you do that have you ever tried this?

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-max.html

I've been taking it ever day now for over two years straight. It's all herbal. If I don't take it? I'm screwed. I had to get a hemorrhoidectomy because I can barely go without taking something. I have experienced no adverse effects at all from I.F. # 1. Dr. Schulze is a real doctor and took it for 12 years straight himself, no problems.

Also prune JUICE should be able to make you go. I've tried it a few times but even a small amount gives me D.

If I were you? I'd try the I.F. # 1 maximum strength. If that doesn't work, I would seriously consider surgery.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi nohelpatall,

I'm from Montreal - where are you based? Haven't heard of such treatment at hands of docs in QC - comes down to luck as well I suppose - who you get assigned to - all kinds of docs out there.

Annie & Flossy are our resident experts on here so I'd listen to them - have always asked them for advice myself.

Prune Juice has worked well for me - I experimented with it recently. Gave me D as well.

I have just started a new post - regarding large volume enemas which I believe might hold the key specially for severe cases like yourself - I would suggest you try this & adopt it as a long term thing if it works well for you though I am surprised that you haven't mentioned use of enemas in your post -

Finally, please do check with a reliable health care professional before making any changes or taking any new medications.

Good Luck!


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you looked at alternative medicine practitioners like a functional medicine practitioner etc. Not sure if you have any good ones where you live but its worth a look incase there is any.

Good ones can help find root causes for pain, ibs, liver, kidney problems etc
. 
I to got left by so called professionals. Its a dark place to be, i have no faith in them anymore. 
I knew 1 thing that was wrong with me for sure and they wouldnt listen. I had private tests to prove it but no they dont even believe what i had is a real condition&#128584;.

Dont ever give up, focus on finding the right person to help you.

I was so close to going on go fund me in order to get the funds i needed. 
I was just very lucky that i found someone near me who treated my a.b.s etc.
I was told to take laxatives, anti depressant etc, for a year i refused all drugs. my mum has ibd uc (she had full bowel removed) so i knew i had to find root causes otherwise i could end up like her. 
(I should add as she had the worse ibd she had no choice but to have bowel removed she only had ibd appox 6 weeks before removal, but she has no symptoms from ibd now)
I hate how they treat symptoms with drugs and expect us to live a normal healthy life.

There are very nice and helpful people in this forum so i hope you can find some help and support&#127802;


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

annie7 said:


> so sorry for all you've been through! what misery.
> 
> your doctors and surgeons are a total disgrace. is there a motility center nearby that you can go to. generally docs who work at motility centers are more knowledgeable and proactive about treating chronic constipation than regular gastros. and yes, i do wish you could go to the mayo clinic.
> 
> ...


Just did a google search and it doesn't appear there's motility center here.

Total Colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis wouldn't that be the same thing as Colostomy bag? In which case constipation still occurs.


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

flossy said:


> nohelpatall -
> 
> What a story.
> 
> ...


Tried Prune Juice but didn't do anything. Enemas have done absolutely nothing either for me. Might be hard to believe but it's the truth. Honestly, I can't recall if tried I.F. or not as tried so many different things.

No-one here will look at me anymore let alone do any further surgery.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no, a total colectomy with IRA is not the same thing as a colostomy.

when you have a total colectomy, your entire colon is removed. no colon = no constipation.

with a colostomy, you keep your colon. the surgeon makes a stoma from the colon and pulls it through your abdomen. you can google "colostomy" to see pictures. if your colon isn't working, you'll still have constipation with a colostomy.

with an ileostomy, which is what i have, your colon is removed entirely. the surgeon makes a stoma from the small intestine and pulls it through the abdomen. no colon = no constipation.


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

Hartigan said:


> Hi nohelpatall,
> 
> I'm from Montreal - where are you based? Haven't heard of such treatment at hands of docs in QC - comes down to luck as well I suppose - who you get assigned to - all kinds of docs out there.
> 
> ...


I'm in B.C. All the doctors here are all the same and absolutely suck. Totally worthless, useless.

As I mentioned above both Prune Juice and Enemas didn't do anything for me. Another thing I tried when this first started was Metamucil which resulted in nothing but so much gas/bloating.


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

♧Pandora☆ said:


> Have you looked at alternative medicine practitioners like a functional medicine practitioner etc. Not sure if you have any good ones where you live but its worth a look incase there is any.
> 
> Good ones can help find root causes for pain, ibs, liver, kidney problems etc
> .
> ...


Tried acupuncture for abit but like everything else did nothing. Would have gone elsewhere long ago but simply don't have $$$ to do so. I've totally lost all faith and have such angry towards Health Care System here. They've had chance after chance after chance. There are no words to describe.

This isn't related to the constipation but ended up going to walk in clinic many yrs back while this was going on and was told by doctor that I have hernia. All the ER trips and everything else and no-one ever picked up on this at all. I did see a surgeon about hernia who told me it was so minor and not worth his time. He also wouldn't do a colostomy for me either with excuse how it would ruin my life if I wanted to have family. Like this constipation and taking so much laxatives for this amount of time hasn't ruined my life, already.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

nohelpatall said:


> Tried Prune Juice but didn't do anything. Enemas have done absolutely nothing either for me. Might be hard to believe but it's the truth. Honestly, I can't recall if tried I.F. or not as tried so many different things.
> 
> No-one here will look at me anymore let alone do any further surgery.


Order some and try it.

https://www.herbdoc....mula-1-max.html

Try one pill per day and if that doesn't work go up one extra pill every day. One to four pills per day of the I.F. maximum strength should do it. If it doesn't work, I would try to find a surgeon who will do what Annie suggested. In the states here? They'll do surgery as long as you have insurance or can pay for it yourself.


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

annie7 said:


> no, a total colectomy with IRA is not the same thing as a colostomy.
> 
> when you have a total colectomy, your entire colon is removed. no colon = no constipation.
> 
> ...


How exactly does total colectomy work? Do you still go bathroom like normal?

No-one has mentioned this at all to me. All i've ever heard is about Colostomy Bag.

Hemi-Collectomy is what I had done. A portion of colon/bowel was removed. I was told such lies how my bowels would work so well like never before.

Up here in Canada they seem to be completely out of touch and behind U.S. like usual.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

This picture should give you a good idea, answer your questions:

http://www.pelicanhealthcare.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Pelican_ileostomy_poster_web.jpg


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

flossy said:


> This picture should give you a good idea, answer your questions:
> 
> http://www.pelicanhealthcare.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Pelican_ileostomy_poster_web.jpg


Pouch is different from actual Colostomy Bag?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

nohelpatall said:


> Pouch is different from actual Colostomy Bag?


I didn't know for certain so I just Googled colostomy pouch & colostomy bag, they seem to be the same thing.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1745&bih=864&q=colostomy+pouch+%26+colostomy+bag&oq=colostomy+pouch+%26+colostomy+bag&gs_l=img.3...1456.1456.0.3021.1.1.0.0.0.0.66.66.1.1.0....0...1.2.64.img..0.0.0.FiJGmqKddws

P.S. You should order some I.F. # 1 maximum strength before you do something like this. To me? This a major operation. Make sure nothing works. I.F. # 1 is your best bet (IMHO).


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

flossy said:


> I didn't know for certain so I just Googled colostomy pouch & colostomy bag, they seem to be the same thing.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1745&bih=864&q=colostomy+pouch+%26+colostomy+bag&oq=colostomy+pouch+%26+colostomy+bag&gs_l=img.3...1456.1456.0.3021.1.1.0.0.0.0.66.66.1.1.0....0...1.2.64.img..0.0.0.FiJGmqKddws
> 
> P.S. You should order some I.F. # 1 maximum strength before you do something like this. To me? This a major operation. Make sure nothing works. I.F. # 1 is your best bet (IMHO).


Thought with colostomy bag you still go like normal except everything is in the bag. Whereas with pouch everything goes into it and you drain it? Am I wrong?

No-one here even knows about this, much less will do it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

nohelpatall said:


> Thought with colostomy bag you still go like normal except everything is in the bag. Whereas with pouch everything goes into it and you drain it? Am I wrong?
> 
> No-one here even knows about this, much less will do it.


Incorrect, I believe. Annie said above:

With a colostomy, you keep your colon.* The surgeon makes a stoma from the colon and pulls it through your abdomen. *You can google "colostomy" to see pictures. If your colon isn't working, you'll still have constipation with a colostomy.

With an ileostomy, which is what i have, your colon is removed entirely. *The surgeon makes a stoma from the small intestine and pulls it through the abdomen.* No colon = no constipation.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i was told that i would not be a good candidate for this surgery because i still wouldn't be able to get anything out. long story short, i finally had my colon removed and had an ileostomy. now i can go because i no longer have a colon. i have a much better quality of life.


Thats good to hear Annie that there is at least somewhat of a surgical option. By the sound of nohopeatall's post it really does sound like a good option for him/her too.

Can I ask, what is your quality of life like now you've had the surgery? Do you have lots of other problems or, aside from caring for the bag, do you feel you have a normal quality of life?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

nohelpatall

to answer your question about how does a total colectomy with IRA work--- when you have a total colectomy, yes, you do go to the bathroom normally, using the toilet.

about four years ago (before my ostomy surgery) i had a right hemicolectomy done as an emergency surgery because i had developed a cecal volvulus. after the surgery i was hoping that my colonic transit time would improve (even though that was not the reason for the surgery) but it did not. i still had the same C problems after the hemicolectomy, just like you did.

yes, Flossy is right-- an ostomy pouch is the same as an ostomy bag. when you have a stoma, your output (stool) goes into the bag (or pouch) . when the bag gets about halfway full, you empty it into the toilet.

not to confuse things too much but there is a surgery for an internal pouch ( J pouch, Koch pouch, etc) which is done in certain situations. i don't know much about this myself since i don't have one but here's one article explaining it. you can google for more info.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ileo-anal_pouch

and yes, like Flossy said, before having any type of surgery, you really must try everything else first. these surgeries are all a last resort type of thing. i know you've tried all the laxatives but intestinal formula #1 really is a good thing to try. lots of people here have had success with it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Oceannir!








good to see you.

oh my quality of life is much better now that i have an ostomy. no more taking laxatives and struggling for hours in the bathroom trying to go. i no longer have to worry about constipation.

i do have other health problems unrelated to my surgery--chronic migraines, interstitial cystitis, peripheral neuropathy etc that have eroded my quality of life considerably but at least i no longer have to deal with chronic constipation on top of all of that.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow what a mess you've been through! I had the same problems with c that started in my mid teens -- I am now creeping up on 50 and had surgery this year. I had a subtotal colectomy done. They removed the colon from where it starts at the small intestine and left the last 12-18 inches. I had a long twisting (redundant) colon and mega colon.

Like you it would take massive amounts of laxatives to get relief. By the time I had surgery I was taking linzess 290, over 100 grams of miralax, magnesium citrate, and 5-6 dulcolax per day. It would still take up to 9 days between bms.

My surgeon did explain that I will need to continue taking dulcolax for the rest of my life and so far it's been enough to keep me going. My colons nerves do not function which is why I've had such a problem for so long.

As a fellow c sufferer I do understand your frustration and anger as I spent 30+ years struggling--and suffering before I got the right doctor.

Don't give up! Keep fighting for you!!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi! Don't give up. We totally understand. Please do try schulze's intestinal formula, try if probiotics help you or not
Read studies on severe constipation. The inspire health and support group is also on amazing forum. Good luck


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> Hi Oceannir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good news to hear, very good news to hear you found that light at the end of the tunnel!







Not pleasant i'm sure, but manageable is always what people look for. At least its consistent now for you and seems largely problem free.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

So backed up right now. Laxatives aren't working at all. Nothing is coming out.

Such terrible pain in my stomach/back along with awful gas/bloating. ER does nothing except push more laxatives not listening at all. Feel impacted but they say i'm not which don't believe for a second. I can taste it in my throat. Made so many trips to ER they simply don't care to deal with me anymore viewing me as "frequent flyers". I didn't ask for this, nor do want to have to deal with them and total incompetence along with having no class.

My family isn't listening at all either like always with the usual "mental illness - how it's in my head" bit. All I get from my family is "I don't know what to do for you". So instead sit here and have to unfairly and unnecessarily suffer.

Everyone thinks because they hear me in the bathroom i'm going when nothing is coming out.

I haven't eaten anything in 3 days and counting because i'm so full. No appetite. Anything small I try eating end up throwing it up.

Want out of this and such uncaring, mean spirited a-hole people that simply don't listen to someone's cry for help. Love how i'm born with this and my family puts this on me like it's my fault when it's clearly inherited from them. Make any and all excuses along with Health Care System.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

*You know what to do:*


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

flossy said:


> *You know what to do:*


Did get some and tried I.F. # 1 maximum strength. It did nothing.

Surgery is out of the question here as they claim there isn't anything they can do but the story really is they simply have washed their hands of me and kicked me to the curb. I'm sitting here suffering and waiting to die.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

nohelpatall said:


> Did get some and tried I.F. # 1 maximum strength. It did nothing.
> 
> Surgery is out of the question here as they claim there isn't anything they can do but the story really is they simply have washed their hands of me and kicked me to the curb. I'm sitting here suffering and waiting to die.


How many pills did you take every day and for how many days did you take them?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

The er is supposed whether you are impacted or not. Did they xray you?


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

flossy said:


> How many pills did you take every day and for how many days did you take them?


Took 1 pill every day as directed at first and then increased to additional extra 1 per day as stated "until desired affect is obtained". Ended up trying as many as 4 pills per day but nothing. Finished the entire bottle of 45 pills. I had been taking them since last posting on here.


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

Nuffa said:


> The er is supposed whether you are impacted or not. Did they xray you?


They did absolutely nothing. No X-ray, No rectal, No nothing. I've had this problem before so many times when x-ray and rectal was done they claimed I wasn't impacted. Can tell you they were dead wrong about that every time. After several numerous attempts of taking so many laxatives together in high doses which resulted in a huge amount coming out. Either they're totally incompetent, lying or both.

It was some useless young med student got stuck with. Was younger then me. She didn't physically exam me at all. We're sitting in exam room with me explaining the problem and all the laxatives i've used with her asking a few questions, writing few things down with her proceeding to write out prescription for more of the same laxatives. Then I got stuck with this total ***** nurse with such attitude that wanted to try more of the same exact laxatives that aren't working me on me despite the fact had already taken Milk Of Magnesium 350 ML - 2 bottles of it (Not kidding about taking that much) along with Dulcolax, Senokot, Lactulose altogether at once. It's like they didn't believe I took that much or it was no big deal. I'm also have trouble urinating from being so backed up and taking that much laxatives, so catheter was ordered but the nurse was so incompetent she couldn't get in because she used the wrong type. After she finally figured it out, she then shot me up with enema. I asked her what she planned to do when taking all this again didn't work with her responding "we're cross that if we get to it". After she hit me with enema she demanded me into bathroom in such totally unacceptable tone and throwing catheter at me. I have to wait several hours before any noise starts happening with laxatives. At that point I told her to remove catheter and left. She says very sarcastically "good luck" as I was leaving. GFY.

Total ****** disgrace. These people are suppose to be the health professionals. No bedside manners or compassion at all. Not to mention they refuse to listen. They seem to view this as no big deal when it most certainly is life threatening very big deal. So backed up and pain from it, gas/bloating, not eating in several days, having so much weight, vomiting, having temperature, blood coming out from rear and urinating trouble. The usual consult with your physician who is totally worthless, useless as well. Another young punk that's clueless deadbeat.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

nohelpatall said:


> Took 1 pill every day as directed at first and then increased to additional extra 1 per day as stated "until desired affect is obtained". Ended up trying as many as 4 pills per day but nothing. Finished the entire bottle of 45 pills. I had been taking them since last posting on here.


I'm sorry to hear that and it certainly sounds like pretty much no supplements are going to work then, given that you've tried everything else.

I think you should try to find a different *colon/rectal surgeon* (right, Annie?) there and get a total colectomy or an ileostomy. If you can't find one to do it, make an appointment here in the U.S. with the same type of surgeon and work out a payment plan with them. You could even start a gofundme page and ask for donations, if need be. It's easy to do, my younger sister has done it herself, when her house caught fire a while back.

Don't take this the wrong way but keep in mind you need to conduct yourself in a respectable manner when you are talking with health care professionals (doctors/nurses/surgeons/whatnot).

Play your cards right and you could very well be a few months away from having no more constipation. No one wants to resort to getting this type of surgery, but it seems you've tried everything else - it's time.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

flossy said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but keep in mind you need to conduct yourself in a respectable manner when you are talking with health care professionals (doctors/nurses/surgeons/whatnot Good luck and keep us posted.


Why should I conduct myself in a respectable manner towards health care professionals here when they certainly haven't done so towards me. Total arrogance, incompetence, no class, talking down to me, complete run around, how every consult has been different story. Bringing "mental illness" into this because I wanted to end long-standing pain/suffering. How dare I or any person that doesn't want to suffer any more. They've done absolutely nothing for me except getting me addicted to laxatives and abusing them. For I know this could be and probably is something alot worst.

Most importantly what I experienced during 3-3.5 weeks of hell following failed surgery that consisted of surgeon taking off leaving me high dry, asking my family what they thought was wrong following surgery (for someone who is suppose to be high skilled and trained in this area) which turned out to be abscess in which had to surgery again to remove it. Another surgeon who was consulting on my case agreeing with me that what was going wasn't right. He was quickly silenced from higher up and disappeared. Surgeon who discharged me totally ignoring instructions left that I continue on with medication for abscess. He ended up giving me Advil. It all comes down to there being a cover up. Surgeon telling me following surgery how in 5 yrs I will experience problems again. No mention of this at all prior to surgery. Why even do surgery. Good luck trying to prove all of this. Already filed a complaint and their version is nothing but total lies along with them refusing to answer the very serious charges they absolutely occurred. You can't sue up here like U.S. Tests results have gone missing or can't be accessed. Sorry but respect is two way street and they haven't shown any of that towards me at all along with everything else. The whole reason find myself in this mess is because of "health care professionals" and system here.

I can't even opt for "assisted suicide" here to end all of this. How is any of this fair.


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

nohelpatall said:


> Why should I conduct myself in a respectable manner towards health care professionals here when they certainly haven't done so towards me. Total arrogance, incompetence, no class, talking down to me, complete run around, how every consult has been different story. Bringing "mental illness" into this because I wanted to end long-standing pain/suffering. How dare I or any person that doesn't want to suffer any more. They've done absolutely nothing for me except getting me addicted to laxatives and abusing them. For I know this could be and probably is something alot worst.
> 
> Most importantly what I experienced during 3-3.5 weeks of hell following failed surgery that consisted of surgeon taking off leaving me high dry, asking my family what they thought was wrong following surgery (for someone who is suppose to be high skilled and trained in this area) which turned out to be abscess in which had to surgery again to remove it. Another surgeon who was consulting on my case agreeing with me that what was going wasn't right. He was quickly silenced from higher up and disappeared. Surgeon who discharged me totally ignoring instructions left that I continue on with medication for abscess. He ended up giving me Advil. It all comes down to there being a cover up. Surgeon telling me following surgery how in 5 yrs I will experience problems again. No mention of this at all prior to surgery. Why even do surgery. Good luck trying to prove all of this. Already filed a complaint and their version is nothing but total lies along with them refusing to answer the very serious charges they absolutely occurred. You can't sue up here like U.S. Tests results have gone missing or can't be accessed. Sorry but respect is two way street and they haven't shown any of that towards me at all along with everything else. The whole reason find myself in this mess is because of "health care professionals" and system here.
> 
> I can't even opt for "assisted suicide" here to end all of this. How is any of this fair.


Hey buddy,

Sorry to hear about your troubles - your posts read like one heck of a roller coaster ride.

I'd highly recommend Lexapro or Zoloft. Been experimenting with them myself & is the only thing that has helped me have a bowel movement without a laxative - but then again I am not a severe case like yourself. That being said, SSRI class anti-depressants are well known to be used to treat IBS-C.

Speak to a health care professional that you can trust - better if you have one in your family - and see if you can get a script for this - it will take a few weeks of regular use to take effect on both mental & physical aspects.

There is a strong correlation between stress (which is obvious from your posts) & IBS & this just might be the way out for you.

Just my personal opinion - but its either this or complete colon removal in your case seems like.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hartigan said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles - your posts read like one heck of a roller coaster ride.
> 
> ...


Yes, antidepressants can work wonders but keep in mind that one of the possible side effects of some of them is (what else?) constipation.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

nohelpatall said:


> How is any of this fair.


Life is not fair.

You asked, "Why should I conduct myself in a respectable manner towards health care professionals here when they certainly haven't done so towards me?" Because in a nutshell, you need them now and in the future. It's certainly not the other way around. Also you have to remember that a lot of health care professionals work together. Your health records are exchanged with other departments, hospitals, and staff. If you are a difficult patient others may be hesitant and/or not want to work with you. You know the old saying: "You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar."

BTW, I had the same sort of problems as you, when I got my first hemorroidectomy.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/269161-my-ferguson-hemorrhoidectomy/

After surgery I was in searing pain. I wanted to get an appointment with the surgeon again, as soon as possible, as it didn't look right down there (I had/have what is called anal tags - they look like hemorrhoids, but are not.) I didn't know what was going on down there. It hurt like hell, even on painkillers.

His staff would not schedule another appointment with me. They said, "You already have one in a month from now."

The surgeon would not speak to me, nor would they give me his email address so I could contact him that way.

They finally referred me to his nurse practitioner, who wasn't much help. By then? I felt flat; conquered.

The surgeon never told me about the possible swelling (aka anal tags) that might happen after surgery, nor that they might stay and not go away. See what I'm saying? Point being, this is the way some of them conduct business, whether we like it or not. If they had to answer our questions all day long from everyone they performed surgery on? They'd get WAY less done. Doesn't mean I agree with how he did me, but I'm just trying to tell you it happens sometimes.

Also many years ago when I first got off drugs I went on Zoloft for awhile. There was a young doctor who works with his father and his uncle (both brothers) at a family doctors practice, not far from where I live ("the closer the better"). The young doctor had no problem writing me a prescription for antidepressants meds. When my prescription ran out I went back in and had an appointment with his father. He said he would write a prescription for one month, but I needed a psychiatric evaluation







if I wanted any more after that. It infuriated me. I didn't say anything to him then besides your son had no problem writing a prescription for me without an evaluation, why do you? His father (the doctor) said, "Well, I'm old school." I went home and then online and tried to find a psychologist/psychiatrist to give me an evaluation. After like an hour or two, calling different places? I couldn't find anyone to give me one. Everyone was booked up solid. So I got pissed off and wrote the doctor a two page letter. I went off on him (and roll the horror music, I'm good at that).

The next time I went in there his son was my doctor again, he told me he read the letter I wrote to his father. He looked like he wanted to punch me out.

Honestly? I don't blame him.

I rarely go in there, but it is the closest doctors office around. I went in there about 2 years ago and had his father again, he didn't even say hello to me when he walked in. Cold as ice. Point being, I regret having a knee-jerk reaction and writing that. No one wants to be talked to without tact, not even the tactless themselves. Capish?

If we could, let's not concentrate on all ^that^ right now, nohelpatall. Put it on the back burner, as they say. Think of your future.

First off, if I were you? I would keep taking laxatives (senna & magnesium, at least) and stool softeners *every day* to attempt to move things inside of you. Doing nothing at all is not a good idea at all.

Try not being angry about what's happened in the past with your surgeons, as you cannot change that, only learn from that. Parts below copied and pasted from my previous reply:

I think you should try to find a different *colon/rectal surgeon* there and get a total colectomy or an ileostomy. I'm not too sure how they differ, but you would probably want the one where everything gets rerouted to a pouch outside your body. If you can't find a proper surgeon to do in a few weeks' time, I would make an appointment here in the U.S. with the same type of surgeon and work out a payment plan with them. You could even start a gofundme page and ask for donations, if need be. It's easy to do, my younger sister has done it herself, when her house caught fire a while back.

Play your cards right and you could very well be a few months away from having no more constipation. No one wants to resort to getting this type of surgery, but it seems you've tried everything else - it's time.

Good luck nohelpatall, we are all pulling for ya here, believe it or not!


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

Hartigan said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles - your posts read like one heck of a roller coaster ride.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about. Anti-depressants cause constipation don't help it.


----------



## nohelpatall (Aug 3, 2017)

flossy said:


> Life is not fair.
> 
> You asked, "Why should I conduct myself in a respectable manner towards health care professionals here when they certainly haven't done so towards me?" Because in a nutshell, you need them now and in the future. It's certainly not the other way around. Also you have to remember that a lot of health care professionals work together. Your health records are exchanged with other departments, hospitals, and staff. If you are a difficult patient others may be hesitant and/or not want to work with you. You know the old saying: "You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar."
> 
> ...


You make it sound like I can just up and leave for U.S. I don't have $$$ to do so as mentioned. As for setting up gofundme people aren't going to donate to some complete and total stranger.

"Play your cards right and you could very well be a few months away from having no more constipation. No one wants to resort to getting this type of surgery, but it seems you've tried everything else - it's time."

Right. Considering this has been going on for how long along with the fact I can't get into see new Gastro i'm seeing again until October. It will be a total waste of time with him trying me on more laxatives that won't work or medication. Health Care system won't even look at me any further here or do any additional surgery. All I keep hearing from everyone here is "there's nothing more we can do for you". Real nice. I sit here and suffer. It comes right down to the fact laxatives have totally failed and stopped working. They aren't meant to be used for taking as long I have used them or the absolutely ridiculous amount that's been all forced on me all thanks to such terrible advice.

I want to die but can't even seem to do that.

Guess I shouldn't be upset when my family called the police who took me psych ward where I explained to shrink about all of this and why I wanted to end my life to finally end all of this. She proceeded to sit there laughing, giggling and smirking entire time. Must have been highly entertaining or the fact she didn't believe it, thus why she thought it was so funny. Everyone is so quick to take action when someone wants to end their life due to physical medication condition but otherwise couldn't give two cares in the world about doing anything for the real problem. People throw "mental illness" around but have absolutely no concept of true meaning.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I understand your point and i am in a similar boat like you. Laxatives seem to have completely stopped working for me and nobody wants to perform surgery on me. That said you sound so unfriendly and bitter even towards people who are trying to help it's unreal to be honest. If you attack people they won't be eager to help you. Yes, antidepressants can help constipation. Look up the connection between serotonin and gut motility. Keep on fighting. There is no easy solution to this problem. I hope you find a dr that listens. Good luck!!!


----------



## nsdnjbl (Dec 11, 2016)

I just want to offer ***hugs***

Your not alone.


----------



## Malibu3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Have you done a SIBO test? look up SIBO Canada.

Also have you seen a naturopath?


----------

